# ECS Air ride kit?



## hondalover (Jan 17, 2005)

Im looking into going to air and i just found this kit, has anyone had it? Im just trying to get some reviews? Thanks. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...95253/


_Modified by hondalover at 12:44 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (hondalover)*

it's just the air lift kit...


----------



## hondalover (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (ENRGZR)*

Im realize that but is it worth the money? or is it worth buck up for something better?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (hondalover)*

Prob the cheapest you would be able to put a kit together for without used stuff. Its basic, the most basic you can get. The price reflects that but overall the components of the kit are good.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The struts themselves (which I consider to be the most important component) are excellent and I'm extremely happy with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
PM me and I can help you look in to some of the components


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (hondalover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondalover* »_Im looking into going to air and i just found this kit, has anyone had it? Im just trying to get some reviews? Thanks. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...95253/

_Modified by hondalover at 12:44 AM 3-2-2010_

do you have a slammed GLI on black wheels? i think see you from time to time


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

If you buy the kit I would switch out the paddle valves for real individual valves


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

or possible management


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

We have the paddle valve system cause it saves you money. Zero wiring except for the compressor. And really zero failure. You can read about our MK4 kit in an upcoming issue of Euro Tuner.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

We are very happy to be stocking the Air Lift Kits! We have a few different options available from complete kits, to individual components. We will be adding the kits with electric solenoids to the website here shortly.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_We have the paddle valve system cause it saves you money. Zero wiring except for the compressor. And really zero failure. You can read about our MK4 kit in an upcoming issue of Euro Tuner.

The overall system is good for someone who wants worry free air ride. You have zero wiring except the compressors but have 2 air lines coming from each of the valves. These air lines go to the tank and bag each so zero wires but a **** ton of air line fishing throughout the car. Plus once you add in the gauges you have t's everywhere. Its a cheap way to enter the air scene but if you can wait for something better I would. The overall easystreet system is good stuff and the components are good quality so not bring down the product at all just saying the pros and cons of the system.
Here was my old paddle system.










_Modified by royalaird at 9:44 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## hondalover (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (got_vdub)*

Thanks for getting back to me everyone, just would like to have some nice changes this season and looking forward to dubs at the beach and H2o

_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
do you have a slammed GLI on black wheels? i think see you from time to time


Im on bottomed out w/ koni coilovers and steelies right now soo there is a good chance youre talking about my car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hondalover at 8:46 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (hondalover)*

Just ordered my whole kit from ECS.. Should have it on this weekend and some pics to come!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (hondalover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondalover* »_Thanks for getting back to me everyone, just would like to have some nice changes this season and looking forward to dubs at the beach and H2o
Im on bottomed out w/ koni coilovers and steelies right now soo there is a good chance youre talking about my car? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by hondalover at 8:46 PM 3-2-2010_

werd. i see you on 611 a few times a week


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (got_vdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the airlift crew


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (royalaird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *royalaird* »_Here was my old paddle system.











wonder if you could custom make a little box to put this in with the lines coming out of the bottom so it would look like a regular hand-held controller? Has anybody done this?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

u definitely could. Might look a little silly though. Youd have like 8 lines coming out of it lol


----------



## hondalover (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
werd. i see you on 611 a few times a week

Nice man, did you buy the wagon from mass or where ever thats on air? I saw it around a few times but i def remember seeing it at H2o. That things rad.


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

i like the hole set up...possibly might be ordering the set...the only thing that bothers me is that you have to drill holes in the strut tower and im not to fond of that haha


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Fonsworth)*

definateley want to see pics of this kit installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (Fonsworth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fonsworth* »_i like the hole set up...possibly might be ordering the set...the only thing that bothers me is that you have to drill holes in the strut tower and im not to fond of that haha

wait, what??? you have to drill holes for this setup? hmmm I knew it was too good to be true


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MellowDub)*

airlifts new design needs 3 holes drilled to mount to the strut tower.
theres a couple other threads on here already with the new showing the new airlifts installed.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

The kits include a template for the holes that need drilled into the strut towers, the design gives a much more positive mounting system compared to the stock mounts. The kits also come pre-assembled, so just remove the stock components, install the new strut and run your lines.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The kits include a template for the holes that need drilled into the strut towers, the design gives a much more positive mounting system compared to the stock mounts. 

The mounting system that AirLift uses with drilling the 3 holes makes me very confident that they're in there good and really not that bad.
I'm trying to get a metal template made for AirLift so those that are going to install the coils will just slip on the template, drill your guide holes, and then have at it! I'll post them when I'm done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Oxbigg (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

management ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The kits include a template for the holes that need drilled into the strut towers, the design gives a much more positive mounting system compared to the stock mounts. The kits also come pre-assembled, so just remove the stock components, install the new strut and run your lines.

other than drilling the towers, is everything else plug n play or is there any other modifications that you need to do to the car. also, is this a bag over coil setup or not?
excuse my air ride ignorance


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (MellowDub)*

This is a pre-assembled kit. no coilover kit here. Everything else looks to be plug and play


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Feel free to check out my build thread for some more detailed pictures and hit me up if you have any questions:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4780596


----------



## DirtyDub01 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (hondalover)*

Got my kit last Thursday and did the install this weekend
















And the front can still go lower.. I didn't grind the ring off the shock body yet


_Modified by DirtyDub01 at 5:04 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ECS Air ride kit? (DirtyDub01)*

Cant't wait to see this finished up. Good job guys.


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

just curious how fast does the kit air up and deflate? i watched your youtube video...was that that actual speed or was that slowed?


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The kits include a template for the holes that need drilled into the strut towers, the design gives a much more positive mounting system compared to the stock mounts. The kits also come pre-assembled, so just remove the stock components, install the new strut and run your lines.


I really don't think there is anything positive about drilling three holes in the strut tower.


----------



## MrMark5 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tri-Lit said:


> I really don't think there is anything positive about drilling three holes in the strut tower.


nobody has had a problem yet that i know of...


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

chrispage said:


> just curious how fast does the kit air up and deflate? i watched your youtube video...was that that actual speed or was that slowed?


The paddles with 1/4 lines are slow and smooth, the electronic setups go up and down almost instantly.

Go for it, I am extremely happy with mine.


----------



## blacks1097 (Oct 8, 2009)

Would is this kit in the winter, dealing with ice and salt?


----------



## MrMark4 GLi (Jul 26, 2010)

blacks1097 said:


> Would is this kit in the winter, dealing with ice and salt?


bumping a thread cause im trying to learn as much as possible about this. but i think i remember people saying to pour about 1/3 of a cup of antifreeze into the tank.. correct me if im wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

MrMark4 GLi said:


> bumping a thread cause im trying to learn as much as possible about this. but i think i remember people saying to pour about 1/3 of a cup of antifreeze into the tank.. correct me if im wrong


It depends on the brand but two caps fulls (from the antifreeze bottle) should do it.


----------

